# Dump trailer review



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi guys, not a commercial plowing question pu a commercial lawn care guestion, I am in the process of purchising a 6x10 7000lbs gvw dump trailer.

Im looking at the downeastern or the car mate trailer.

Down eastern $4700 w/steak pockets (no wait)
Car mate $4700-5000 w/ steak pockets (4-6 week wait)

What are your thoughts on these two trailers?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.ezdumperandtrailers.com/ez/catview.php?cat=Dump+Trailers&catid=14


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have no experience with either of the brands you listed, however I can give you some of my personal experience with the trailer I bought from Cross Country Manufacturing. 

Look over all of the welded joints very well. Press on some of the joints. The trailer I got they only spot welded the panels together to allow easier replacement, however they filled the rest of the joint with silicone caulk, then painted over it.

Now after using the trailer for 1 year the silicone has flexed and moved causing all of the paint to crack and start chipping off. Of course this has also lead to major rust issues at every single joint.

I called the manufacturer and voiced my concerns and was pretty much told to f-off. So that also says bad things about their customer service. 

I don't know if all manufacturers build their trailers the same way, I recommend asking, but definitely avoid Cross Country at all costs.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Bri-mar makes a real nice dump trailer. Really popular here in NW Pa.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

peteo1;1634087 said:


> Bri-mar makes a real nice dump trailer. Really popular here in NW Pa.


Iv seen a few on craigs list but I dont think there are any dealers around. I am buying new so I get the waranty, plus I found a dealer who will sell the downeaster to me for $3995 if I pay cash. So looks like Ill be picking it up on saturday.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I spoke with a friend of mine yesterday and we got on the subject of dump trailers. He's on his 4th or 5th and just picked up a Hillsboro in january. In the past he's had mostly Redi-Haul I think but said the hillsboro is the best one he's ever used and also is designed well. Might be worth considering.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd go for a 14k, it may be overkill for what you're doing but you'll never overload it, plus you'd have bigger brakes, 10 ply tires, etc.....
PJ and Load Tral are big around me, I have a friend that has a Gooseneck Load Trail and another with a bumper hitch PJ. Both a very nice but the Gooseneck is the only way to go hands down.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

ended up going with the downeaster 6x10, instead of the 7,000lbs gvw I went with the 10,000lbs gvw (it was only $300 more) I havent used it yet just brought it home this morning.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BUFF;1634294 said:


> I'd go for a 14k, it may be overkill for what you're doing but you'll never overload it, plus you'd have bigger brakes, 10 ply tires, etc.....
> PJ and Load Tral are big around me, I have a friend that has a Gooseneck Load Trail and another with a bumper hitch PJ. Both a very nice but the Gooseneck is the only way to go hands down.


I think it's pretty easy to overload a 14k trailer, but it definitely has a lot more useful potential then a 7 or 10k trailer. I'd prefer a gooseneck as well, I prefer them on most all trailers compared to a straight hitch.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Mark13;1634302 said:


> I think it's pretty easy to overload a 14k trailer, but it definitely has a lot more useful potential then a 7 or 10k trailer. I'd prefer a gooseneck as well, I prefer them on most all trailers compared to a straight hitch.


Truck is only a half ton, or I would have looked into getting a goosneck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

CashinH&P;1634313 said:


> Truck is only a half ton, or I would have looked into getting a goosneck.


I had a gooseneck in my old half ton


----------



## az landscaping (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking to sell a 2011 14000 gvw dump trailer with cover and sides it is like new will not fit my bob cat need to go one size up $ 4900.00 out of haverhill ma


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

az landscaping;1634344 said:


> Looking to sell a 2011 14000 gvw dump trailer with cover and sides it is like new will not fit my bob cat need to go one size up $ 4900.00 out of haverhill ma


That's a 14k trailer? What brand & model is it?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

That would be a Cam Superline, like it says on the side! Lol


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

peteo1;1634372 said:


> That would be a Cam Superline, like it says on the side! Lol


yes.....but what model? It looks like its about 10ft long in the pic???


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

snocrete;1634381 said:


> yes.....but what model? It looks like its about 10ft long in the pic???


I have a 6x12 cam dump and that is definatly alot smaller.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I had a brimar........nice trailer.......stupidly sold it to get a dumptruck......now I have a Hawke.....hate it.....only good things is it has power down......dump angle sucks, paint job sucks......suppose to be a lowboy....but still very high deck....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cat320;1634418 said:


> I have a 6x12 cam dump and that is definatly alot smaller.


Kinda why I was asking....I have a hard time believing that's a 14k trailer but whatever


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The 6 lugs tell me it's 5200lb axles and probably around an 11k gvwr.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

snocrete;1634441 said:


> Kinda why I was asking....I have a hard time believing that's a 14k trailer but whatever


my cam can carry 8K lbs and is gvw out at like 11,950 or something like that . over all a pretty good trailer. but i think i would go longer and wider if i got another. my gehl fits in there just right.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark13;1634454 said:


> The 6 lugs tell me it's 5200lb axles and probably around an 11k gvwr.


yep



cat320;1634476 said:


> my cam can carry 8K lbs and is gvw out at like 11,950 or something like that . over all a pretty good trailer. but i think i would go longer and wider if i got another. my gehl fits in there just right.


16ft is minimum length I could go, & 14k gvw.....otherwise I'm to close to the limit. I don't like running a trailer close to its max on a daily basis, I tend to beat em up to fast when doing that.


----------

